
Ubuntu 18.04 LTS Will Default to the X.Org Stack, Not Wayland - rcarmo
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-18.04-Xorg-Default
======
hedora
Yay!

I can still use my fallback minimalist window manager for another few years!

I don’t mean to root against open source developers, but every aspect of the
Linux stack that’s been rewritten recently is a major regression over what I
used 10 years ago, and I’m frankly tired of change for change’s sake breaking
stuff I rely on to do my job.

------
Tsiklon
I think this decision makes sense, especially from a support perspective.

I understand that Wayland is good and working for a large number of users in
Fedora. however I'd be inclined to think that Canonical may choose to go
Wayland in 18.10 at the earliest giving them most of the cycle to 20.04 to
work out the kinks, likewise we can hope for improvements in GPU support along
the way.

------
blinskey
This should probably point to the original announcement from Canonical:
[https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/01/26/bionic-
beaver-18-04-l...](https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/01/26/bionic-
beaver-18-04-lts-to-use-xorg-by-default/)

